# gaining muscle and loseing some bf% diet help



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I can do this as I have only just started working out again so once muscle memory kicks back in (which it has done for strength)I should be bale to put some of the muscle back on quickly.

I am 5'8 not even sure how much I weigh I reckon about 12.4 stone with around 15-18%bf (deffo under 20%)

I work in a quiet shop for 12 hours a day every other week so I dont move about too much .On the days I work I workout about 8.30-9pm on the days I am of work about an hour after I wake up,around 10am

I am guessing I need around 2900cals

I was thinking of just having carbs like oats/potatos/rice/pasta twice a day before and after my workout,then the rest of the day just eat protein,veg+fruit and fat.

What do you think ?

how many carbs on the days I am in work ?How many when I am not in work ?

Any help before I go on fit day?

I want to work something out by the end of the week then follow it till about the end of april and see what happens.

edit-I do 3 weight lifting sessions with 10 mins cardio at the end (burpess and skipping) and I am going to add one day where I just go out on my bike for an hour or so.

Rest of the time I will more than likely travel by car or 10 min bike ride to where ever I am travelling to.So most of the time I am not very active outside of the weight room


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I would take carbs upon waking like 80g, then eat 2 other meals containg carbs around 50g then taper them off towards the night. Use a fast acting carb after your workout like 50g dextrose. Eat 6 smaller meals, using a casien protein for bed like cottage cheese with 2 boilled eggs and a glass of low fat milk.

That should keep you under 300g carbs per day, take around 250g+ of protein and have plent of good fats between 18-20g of fat per meal like omega/olive/eggs/nuts/meat/milk

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well this is what I am eating today on my off day ( I havent started to weigh my foods yet)

7.30am woke up

2scoops of impact protein

approx 8.30 am

4boiled eggs

about 9.30 am (I was busy so I couldn't eat this with the eggss)

1 serving of cocapops with full fat milk (I was going to have oats but someone had left a box of these out and I havent had them for years)

approx 1pm

pasta

around 150g of mince beef (cooked on the forman)

mixed stir fry veg

1/3 of a pasta sauce jar

4pm

tin of tuna

2 slices of cheese

handfull of sweetcorn

7pm

2scoops whey

banana

8-9pm

chicken breast approx 200g

spinach

10.30

handfull of brazil nuts glass of milk and bed time


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

What with the 7.30, 8.30, 9.30 meals mate?

Just have 1 scoop of whey with 250ml milk, 4 eggs only 2 yolks, 2 whole meal toast for breakfast. Then eat 5 meals around 3 hours apart.

Apart from that it looks alright, although i would add more fat to your diet.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

so a quick mess about of that fit day and my food adds up to approx this

cals 1,990 fat 87g carbs 155g prot 167

then 6 scoops of whey added ontop makes it

cals 2698 fat 99g carbs 165 prot 305

so this is wrong too much protein right and not enough cals ?

I would normally add alot more fruit and veg in but I dont have any in at the moment (not until the weekend)


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> What with the 7.30, 8.30, 9.30 meals mate?
> 
> Just have 1 scoop of whey with 250ml milk, 4 eggs only 2 yolks, 2 whole meal toast for breakfast. Then eat 5 meals around 3 hours apart.
> 
> Apart from that it looks alright, although i would add more fat to your diet.


fist off I dont really just want to waste the egg

2nd I woke up at 7.10 had to be in work for 8 so I jsut downed 2scoops of whey

then I got to work started eating my eggs then I had to put stock away so thats why I had the ceral later on

Ive herd it doesn't matter when you eat as long as you eat.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I would personally have one breakfast rather than splitting protein/fats/carbs. Just wack it all in a blender!

If you're wanting to loose fat them removing the yolk isn't wasting them. 4 eggs is like 30g fat 12g saturated.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know what you mean like it was just the way it went this morning

DO you think I should add in a fist sized potato on the days I workout ?

Also most of the time I will just be having chicken and tinned fish and beef like 3x a week so mainly lean meats.Get my fats from nuts and olive oil

Do you think if I follow this diet for about 4 weeks I should see some changes ?say by around the 18th of april ?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> I know what you mean like it was just the way it went this morning
> 
> DO you think I should add in a fist sized potato on the days I workout ?
> 
> ...


depends on the beef, most beef isn't lean


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

well i eat that lean frozen stuff from the tescos and ive been throwing it on the forman or I dont use oil if I am frying it up.Recon I should jsut stick to chicken and tinned fish for now ?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

this is what I am going to try and eat for the next 3 weeks

wake up

2scoops of whey

bowel of oats,wheatabix or 2 peices of wholegrain bread

4 eggs

meal2

200g chicken breast

2 handfulls of W.W pasta or a fist sized potato

meal3

tin of tuna

2 hand fulls of pasta or a fist sized potato

meal 4

chicken breast,tin tuna,tin salmon or 2 tins of mackerel or sardines

aim for 3 fruit and 3 veg -which will probably be A banana,satsuma,sweetcorn,spinach,broccoli,tomato,onion,green beans and carrots oh and try and get some olives in there.(ok so thats 10 but I doubt I will have that many every day)

handfull of brazil nuts or 2 tbs of peanutbutter

and 6 scoops of whey through out the day

Thats what I am doing until the 18th april


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

any one see a problem with what I am oging to eat tomrrow

7am

2 scoops of whey

8-9am

4eggs

bowl of cornflakes

1pm

big piece of chicken breast,approx 200g

whole wheat noodles

frozen stir fry mix

4pm

2 tins of mackral (as they only contain 20g of protein each)

small potato

sweet corn

7pm

2 scoops of whey

banana

8.30pm

workout

9.30

chicken breast

spinach

spring onions

11.30

2 scoops of whey

1 cup of milk

about 5 Brazil nuts


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> 2 tins of mackral (as they only contain 20g of protein each)


Are you aware about the safety of tinned fish?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Are you aware about the safety of tinned fish?


about the mercury yeh.I have never actually herd of any one reporting any problems about eating too much tinned fish.

I actualy thought it was only for tuna ?

I am guessing I would be fine if for just one day a week I never had tinned fish right ?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

All fish

http://www.nrdc.org/health/effects/mercury/guide.asp

PROTECT YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY

Consumer Guide to Mercury in Fish

The list below shows the amount of various types of fish that a woman who is pregnant or planning to become pregnant can safely eat, according to the Environmental Protection Agency. People with small children who want to use the list as a guide should reduce portion sizes. Adult men, and women who are not planning to become pregnant, are less at risk from mercury exposure but may wish to refer to the list for low-mercury choices.

Protecting yourself -- and the fish: Certain fish, even some that are low in mercury, make poor choices for other reasons, most often because they have been fished so extensively that their numbers are perilously low. These fish are marked with an asterisk (read more below).

This list applies to fish caught and sold commercially. For information about fish you catch yourself, check for advisories in your state.

LEAST MERCURY

Enjoy these fish:

Anchovies

Butterfish

Catfish

Clam

Crab (Domestic)

Crawfish/Crayfish

Croaker (Atlantic)

Flounder*

Haddock (Atlantic)*

Hake

Herring

Mackerel (N. Atlantic, Chub)

Mullet

Oyster

Perch (Ocean)

Plaice

Pollock

Salmon (Canned)**

Salmon (Fresh)**

Sardine

Scallop*

Shad (American)

Shrimp*

Sole (Pacific)

Squid (Calamari)

Tilapia

Trout (Freshwater)

Whitefish

Whiting

MODERATE MERCURY

Eat six servings or less per month:

Bass (Striped, Black)

Carp

Cod (Alaskan)*

Croaker (White Pacific)

Halibut (Atlantic)*

Halibut (Pacific)

Jacksmelt

(Silverside)

Lobster

Mahi Mahi

Monkfish*

Perch (Freshwater)

Sablefish

Skate*

Snapper*

Tuna (Canned

chunk light)

Tuna (Skipjack)*

Weakfish (Sea Trout)

HIGH MERCURY

Eat three servings or less per month:

Bluefish

Grouper*

Mackerel (Spanish, Gulf)

Sea Bass (Chilean)*

Tuna (Canned Albacore)

Tuna (Yellowfin)*

HIGHEST MERCURY

Avoid eating:

Mackerel (King)

Marlin*

Orange Roughy*

Shark*

Swordfish*

Tilefish*

Tuna


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

So what healthy lean protein should I replace my tin of tuna with besides chicken ?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I would not define oily fish as lean mate


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Milk

Turkey breast

Egg Whites

Shellfish

Lean Beef

Non-fat cottage cheese

Beans - black beans, kidney, chick peas or lentils

http://www.shapefit.com/high-protein-foods.html


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> I would not define oily fish as lean mate


I know but its healthyier than(edit mince beef) beef and thats the only other cheap option

Andrew Jacks

I forgot about beans and cottage cheese


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Beans are a crap source of protein and contain anti-nutrients.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bayman said:


> Beans are a crap source of protein and contain anti-nutrients.


Interesting, I enjoy a cold been salsa salad type thing. Always thought it'd be a good alternative to meat on the odd occasion.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bayman said:


> Beans are a crap source of protein and contain anti-nutrients.


wtf who told you this

they look good to me

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=89

blackbeans

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=2

lentils

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=52


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Lentils are good, but the protein in most other beans is incomplete (doesn't contain all EAA's) and they contain phytic acid and other antinutrients. Not saying to avoid them completely, just don't rely on them as a protein source, stick to meat and fish.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bayman said:


> Lentils are good, but the protein in most other beans is incomplete (doesn't contain all EAA's) and they contain phytic acid and other antinutrients. Not saying to avoid them completely, just don't rely on them as a protein source, stick to meat and fish.


Am guessing they wont do me any harm if I am having them 3 times a week then


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> Am guessing they wont do me any harm if I am having them 3 times a week then


That'd be fine mate.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

so say I am replacing my 4pm meal with beans should I just have beans and veg because the beans contain a load of carbs.

Also on the mercury thing is 1 tin of tuna 1 tin salmon and 2 tins of mackerel or sardines safe to have each week ?


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I've been eating 3 - 4 tins of Tuna per day for years upon years, and I've never had a single problem, especially from mercury.

It would be interesting to see an actual medical study on this subject, see what the results were like.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I eat 7 tins of tuna a week. Really wouldn't let it put you off mate!

They say that you can get cancer from giving oral sex, doesn't stop me from licking the bean lol.


----------

